# canisters



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

do canisters make rattle when they collect some sand like powerfilters do?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I've never had any sound-related problems with my canisters








They only time they make noise is after cleaning, when there's still some air left in the media compartment and the hoses - other than that, they are 100% silent (I actually check the flow every once in a while to ensure they're still running, for my own peace of mind).


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a fluval 404, and it occasionally sucks in sand. But I think it all collects at the bottom, and never gets sucked into the impeller. I could be wrong about this tho....


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Dunno, my xp2 has never gotten any of the sand from my tank in it


----------



## SMITZ71 (Jun 4, 2004)

I only hear minor rattlin after turning the canister filter on and then it fades away seconds later.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

alright good bc this penguin 330 i have now is fucked up from previous but i think it got a lil more sand in the propeller and it's soooo loud. it actually stopped b4 so thats what i'm afraid of when im sleepin or out. gotta get this xp3 quick


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

If you open up the impeller assembly and clean out the sand it should work fine dude


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

already been done, didnt help. i just ordered the xp3. ive wanted to get a canister for a while anyway. it's better for sand tanks also, wont rattle like hang ons


----------

